# Delayed vapemail



## Tinotenda Chirombo (13/6/18)

Hi guys,

I’ve had two packages that have been at the jhb int mail centre since the 14th of May, I haven’t been able to get through to them on the phone and no one is responding to my emails. I’ve called my local post office and they know just as little as I do. 
What do I do? This has never happened to me before.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/6/18)

Probably customs. You may need to phone them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/18)

Join the club, since 7 and 9 May exactly at the same place and none the wiser.  Not getting anything from them, at this stage just hope I have it in time for Christmas, just not sure if I will be needing at that stage however. . Been thinking of paying them a visit but just hope that there is some sort of barrier between us as I may not be my friendly calm self, Conan the Barbarian might just surface, and that may leave a mark!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’ve had two packages that have been at the jhb int mail centre since the 14th of May, I haven’t been able to get through to them on the phone and no one is responding to my emails. I’ve called my local post office and they know just as little as I do.
> What do I do? This has never happened to me before.



As @RainstormZA says it would be best that you phone customs. I wouldn't worry too much, delays are normal. Take a look at this thread :

Items stuck at customs. What now? 

or this one :

Tracking China mail once in South Africa

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/6/18)

If it is at the mail centre near Gold reef you can go there and find out. Some people has had luck there before and received the packages. Although I can't guarantee this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/18)

Well i have an Ammit 25 sitting at the JHB Mail center since September 2017 lol. Almost a full year for shipping. Cannot phone the mail centre. Have tried many times. Honestly if anyone is willing to go there and pick it up you can have it


----------



## 87hunter (14/6/18)

You win. Thought mine was bad.
Ordered beginning if December. Turned around just before Christmas and landed again 7th of Jan.
Still no idea where it is. Customs don't give a crap


Kalashnikov said:


> Well i have an Ammit 25 sitting at the JHB Mail center since September 2017 lol. Almost a full year for shipping. Cannot phone the mail centre. Have tried many times. Honestly if anyone is willing to go there and pick it up you can have it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (19/6/18)

So I called customs last week and they told me it would be at me at my local sorting centre latest on Tuesday, are these guys just feeding me lies or their word can be trusted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (21/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Probably customs. You may need to phone them


I got in touch and they told me I’d have it a few days ago, that was a lie. I haven’t been able to get through again.


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> I got in touch and they told me I’d have it a few days ago, that was a lie. I haven’t been able to get through again.


I feel your pain, two packages stuck heaven knows where at jhb international sorting station, and two more that’s battling to find the slow boat from China, maybe because they don’t speak Chinese. Been delivered internally 5 times now without making it any further. Let’s see if I still get it this year, in the interim bought stuff locally to replace and will swing those when they arrive if I don’t need it anymore.

They say “Patience is a virtue”, but it must have skipped me, the only Patience ive got is our one receptionist, at least she is on time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)

One bluesy Tuesday morning my security guard popped in ''Mlungu , come see!
2 Dhl vans in front of the door...My competition entering has paid off - 2 on 1 day !!! Reviews will follow.
VOOPOO THANK YOU

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 167023
> One bluesy Tuesday morning my security guard popped in ''Mlungu , come see!
> 2 Dhl vans in front of the door...My competition entering has paid off - 2 on 1 day !!! Reviews will follow.
> VOOPOO THANK YOU


You’re going to love both, they are great. And the coil in the MAAT Lasts forever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 167023
> One bluesy Tuesday morning my security guard popped in ''Mlungu , come see!
> 2 Dhl vans in front of the door...My competition entering has paid off - 2 on 1 day !!! Reviews will follow.
> VOOPOO THANK YOU



Tuesdays rock @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/5/19)

I am still surprised at how good the flavor on the 0.2ohm coils is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

Flavor on the MAAT is epic!!! Cannot wait for the coils to land here so i can buy more after going through 6 initially which i got from voopoo!! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

